

Outlet: My Lisp to Javascript Experiment - jlongster
http://jlongster.com/2012/01/04/outlet-my-lisp-to-javascript-experiment.html

======
erikrose
Very nice! What deviations do you plan to make from Scheme? And the ever-
fearful question: what about debugging?

~~~
jlongster
The deviations are all in the run-time, mainly no continuations. Also, I'm not
sure if I'll guarantee tail recursion, since I'm so dependent on the language
I'm compiling to. Ports and vectors might be different too.

Macros, lists, functions, syntax, etc. will be the same though. I'm basically
using the R5RS as a rough guide for a language.

Debugging is actually really exciting to me. I really want to learn how to
write a debugger. So that is early on the feature list: a debugger written in
Outlet itself so that it can run in any environment it compiles to. I'm
thinking there could be a web interface to step through Outlet code. I'm not
sure, but we'll see how far I get :)

